# Splash? Grizzle?



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

This question may be a simple one for some people. But I was trying to tell the difference between calling a pigeon splash or calling it grizzle? How you do distinguish between the two? Sorry I'm still new to the pigeon colors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A grizzle is like these two birds. 









A splash is like this.









I don't know how to explain a grizzle, but a splash would look like Blue Bar or Blue Check or Red Check, except that it would have patches of white somewhere,,..on it's head, neck, both......


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Grizzle is sorta like a salt and pepper look. The amount of grizzling and color on grizzles varies depending on how much grizzle was passed down to the bird from it's parents. This may sound confusing, but birds homozygous for grizzle may appear almost completely white. In other words, a double dose of grizzle.
Renee already posted a good description of splash and good pictures 
Depending on the person, some may call a bird with white a splash, or pied. The amount of white can also vary, some splashes hardly have any color left also.
Here's some of my examples:

Grizzles
http://maryofexeter249.googlepages.com/IF08TRC31.jpg
http://maryofexeter249.googlepages.com/IF08TRC225.jpg
http://maryofexeter249.googlepages.com/IF08TRC870.jpg

Splash:
http://maryofexeter249.googlepages.com/IF08TRC409.jpg
The difference between the color and white is nice and clean, compared to the scribble-like color on the feathers of a grizzle.

Pied:
http://maryofexeter249.googlepages.com/IF08TRC387.jpg
I call it pied since it only has a few specks of white on the head. If it had larger white spots, I'd call it splash.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks you two.. I kinda got a idea now on what to call my lil pidgies now color wise at least.


----------

